
I watched an entire Flat Earth Convention for my research–here’s what I learned - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/05/i-watched-an-entire-flat-earth-convention-for-my-research-heres-what-i-learned/
======
vixen99
"But this can also be seen in more subtle and insidious form in the way in
which Brexit, for example, was campaigned for in terms of gut feelings and
emotions rather than expert statistics and predictions."

Be interesting to know if Americans are jealous of a system where unelected
appointees are the only people allowed to propose laws in secret and make ex-
cathedra pronouncements for 700 million people together with an unelected
(aside from the local crony vote) president who in turn appoints without
consultation, the most powerful bureaucrat in Europe.

